# Tyreke Suffers Concussion, Possibly Broken Jaw



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/2010/03/20/2621123/evans-hurt-in-kings-double-overtime.html



> Tyreke Evans left Friday's game late in the fourth quarter as the Milwaukee Bucks rallied for a 114-108 double-overtime win.
> 
> Evans sustained a concussion in a fall and went to the locker room with 24.4 seconds left in regulation and the Kings ahead 91-89.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That may be the end of his (impressive) rookie season. Sacramento has a terrible record, so there's really nothing to gain and everything to lose by rushing the future of the franchise back from a head injury. There are five other lottery teams within two games of the Kings, so they're better off letting Evans heal up for summer workouts and finish seeded fourth in the lottery instead of pushing for the ninth pick.


----------

